# Surinder Singh - Netherlands (Help, please!)



## lillian-uk (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Please can somebody kindly assist with the following queries: 

I am a UK citizen who has just recently moved to Netherlands with my non-EU (EAA) spouse; he was fortunate enough to be granted a Schengen visa.

We have been here two months now and I have secured full-time employment and accommodation and we have started to gather center of life paperwork; which residence permit or extension is required for my spouse to extend this Schengen visa. Does he require a D visa (MVV?) or is there another residency available for individuals following this route? Which procedure allows him to stay here longer with me and which can be applied for before the Schengen expires?

Any help would be really appreciated! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Here is the link for your specific situation:
https://ind.nl/overig/eu-eer/Paginas/Familieleden-met-een-andere-nationaliteit.aspx

And this is the form you need to submit https://ind.nl/Formulieren/6006.pdf (you can download from the link above, it's at the bottom of the page).


----------



## lillian-uk (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey, Expat16 and thank you so much for the reply! 

I was informed by a colleague about the application for verification against EU Law and that it takes around 6 months. Is this typically how long the processing takes?

Also, when this is granted and issued, what type of residency does it provide and for what duration? Does the residency allow us both to to travel back to the UK?

I've spent two years living abroad with my spouse in his native country. The accommodation, bills etc were all funded by his family - nothing was in our name. Any idea on how to provide support and evidence for this please? I'm assuming I'll need this for the application for verification against EU Law.

Thanks!


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

lillian-uk said:


> Hey, Expat16 and thank you so much for the reply!
> 
> I was informed by a colleague about the application for verification against EU Law and that it takes around 6 months. Is this typically how long the processing takes?
> 
> ...


I don't know how long it takes, but when the application is granted it is retroactively effective as of the date of application (you should double check). It says it is granted for 5 years. I don't see why he wouldn't be allowed to travel back and forth to the UK, and also I believe it enables him to work. But my experience is a third country national, so I really can't say. As far as I know, this should give him essentially the same rights as a EU national.

Just read in the application that to start the application you MUST first call this number and make an appointment and they will tell you what you need: 088 043 04 30

The application says you need to show relationship of at least 6 months and you show this by e.g. rental contract (and that can be from abroad), bank account in both names, or having had a child together.

This is the section in the application explaining the reqs. perhaps you can put it into Google Translate, I'm not a native speaker:

Lever bij uw aanvraag de volgende aanvullende bewijsstukken en documenten in:
– Het document afgegeven door de bevoegde autoriteit, waaruit het huwelijk
of geregistreerd partnerschap blijkt (zie ‘Buitenlandse documenten en ‘Taal’
op pagina 2 van dit formulier)
– Een kopie van het bewijs van rechtmatig verblijf van uw verblijfgever
– Bewijsstukken waaruit blijkt dat uw verblijfgever (nog steeds) reële en daadwerkelijke
arbeid verricht. Dan wel (nog steeds) beschikt over toereikende
bestaansmiddelen om te voorkomen dat uw verblijfgever en zijn familieleden
tijdens het verblijf in Nederland ten laste komen van de publieke middelen
In het geval van een relatie, lever dan ook mee
– Bewijsmiddelen waaruit naar voren komt dat u een duurzame relatie onderhoudt
met de burger van de Unie. Dit blijkt uit het feit dat u reeds gedurende
een termijn van zes maanden een gezamenlijke huishouding voert of
recentelijk heeft gevoerd. Indien de samenwoning niet in Nederland wordt/
is gevoerd, toont u dit aan door:
- een bewijs dat u in het buitenland heeft samengewoond. Hiertoe kunnen
de volgende documenten worden overgelegd: een bewijs van inschrijving
in een gemeentelijke administratie, huurcontracten, koopcontracten van
een gezamenlijke woning; bankafschriften op beider naam; of
- geboorteakte waaruit blijkt dat uit uw relatie een kind is geboren
– De door u en uw verblijfgever volledig ingevulde en ondertekende Bijlage
relatieverklaring partner EU-burger
– Een kopie van het bewijs van rechtmatig verblijf van uw verblijfgever


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

lillian-uk said:


> Hey, Expat16 and thank you so much for the reply!
> 
> I was informed by a colleague about the application for verification against EU Law and that it takes around 6 months. Is this typically how long the processing takes?
> 
> ...



Hi 

Similar situation 

I'm Greek Married to a Canadian,

The registration process is fairly simple as explained by expat16
Marriage Cert did the job regarding proof

Once sorted your other half will get 5 year Perm Residence where he can indeed work and travel 
You also have the ability to swap your Driver license to an NL one (this is time bound so don't leave it too long)
Don't forget you will need to register at the local town hall once you sort a place to stay
This needs copies of Birth Certs and marriage Cert
Depending on where you were married and where your other half is from there may be a need for a verification of authenticity as the docs can not be older that 6 months old from date of issue.

The town hall part for us was the most painful part as my family are all born in different countries 


welcome to NL


----------



## lillian-uk (Jan 9, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Hi
> 
> Similar situation
> 
> ...




Hi and thank you so much!

Based on this information, does this mean that the Surinder Singh route via NL takes longer than other European countries? 

E.G - The Schengen visa lapses after 90 days and once expired, the process of verification against EU law initiates which can also take circa 6 months. That's 9 months in total - or, is the whole period cumulative in this regard?

Is there a period in between the Schengen expiring and applying for a residency permit where one can attempt travel to the UK based on the SS protocol?

Confused!


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

lillian-uk said:


> Hi and thank you so much!
> 
> Based on this information, does this mean that the Surinder Singh route via NL takes longer than other European countries?
> 
> ...


I am unfamiliar with this topic, but I have heard that the immigration office (IND) can give you a sticker for your passport (and letter?) that (at least in my case that's what I was told) allows you to travel outside the NL while your application is being processed. I don't know how it works as I've never used it.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

lillian-uk said:


> Hi and thank you so much!
> 
> Based on this information, does this mean that the Surinder Singh route via NL takes longer than other European countries?
> 
> ...


Not aware of the routes you are talking of tbh

Your spouse has entitlement through EU Family Member visa and the right to apply for residency 

Registering your non-EU family members in another EU country - Your Europe

My wife has worked both in the UK and NL without issues.
We have been in and out of Europe for the past 20 years

your spouse can travel to the UK as a tourist (again depending where he is from)



Forgot to mention as a tourist there is three months................ample time to get things in motion


----------



## lillian-uk (Jan 9, 2017)

expat16 said:


> I am unfamiliar with this topic, but I have heard that the immigration office (IND) can give you a sticker for your passport (and letter?) that (at least in my case that's what I was told) allows you to travel outside the NL while your application is being processed. I don't know how it works as I've never used it.


Thanks for this. I'll check with the IND as to the process and legality behind this. If it works, it certainly will make things a lot easier!


----------

